# What is the consensus on EP4D release?



## craigbob (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi All,

I'm currently on Humble 5.0 RC2, and find it fairly stable, though my battery life is no where near as good as it was under Humble 4.0.

I'm curious as to the feelings of those who have switched to the Official GB release.

Were you on a custom ROM before? If so which one?
Do you think it is worth the hassle of changing to the new ROM?
I'm in a strong 4G area so I rarely have issues with switching between 3g/4g.
How is the GPS on the new release? The one I've got in Humble 5 sucks. H 4.o's was okay, but nothing I do seems to give me a quick, accurate lock in GPS.

I noticed Infinity released a ROM based on the EP4D, How does that compare to Humble?

Should I wait for Danalo to release a EP4D version of Humble or switch now?

Thanks for any thoughts on this.


----------



## blarrick (Aug 26, 2011)

It's been said before, ROMs make little to no difference when it comes to battery life, unless it's AOSP which would generally have better battery life. Just download the Battery Calibrator from the market, I'm almost 100% sure that will fix your problem. Everytime you flash a ROM you need to calibrate.


----------



## GreenMunky (Jul 27, 2011)

I flashed the leaked Odin coming from Humble 5.0 RC2 over the weekend and its a wonderfully dramatic difference in battery life. I had tried calibrating the battery so many times with no effect while I was running 5.0. Now that I'm on the leak I'm enjoying almost twice the life I had before. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Cruiserdude (Jun 23, 2011)

There is very little difference between the stock ep4p and ep4d builds, I'm not even sure what's changed. I seemed to get better radio performance on P, but I can't guarantee that its not just coincidence. Whether you should upgrade depends on what you want. If you're happy with Humble, then stick with it. There are a few good themes for EP4D already, and Infinity is already working great, so if those are your forte or you just wanna be on the OTA, you've certainly got a few more options than with P. However, after making the jump, I see no differences, other than not having any hotboots with D like I did with all the test builds, and D radios don't seem quite as strong. But as even Infinity isn't really complete yet, and we have no built kernels, there's nothing yet that makes D have a real advantage. So if you're comfortable with flashing, have a bit of time, and are curious, go ahead. But if you just want something stable that works and has the features you want, I'd say hold off for now.


----------

